# Québec Made Acoustic Guitar



## Frogee (Feb 17, 2009)

In the 70 s the Norman acoustic guitar has been a huge hit in Quebec & Canada ,everybody had one , and then there was the Godin which became known world wide .
Now the tadition of quality acoustic guitar continue with Boucher guitars ..I went to the shop and tried 2 or 3 models , awesome guitars i tell ya. 
I ve got a 1978 Norman B 30 that i love ,but one day i might get a Boucher that s for sure . 
You can hear demos on few models display.
Here s the site,come on in ..

http://www.guitareboucher.com/content/view/14/35/lang,en/


Blazes :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

If i remember. He guy's who started Norman are the ones who started Boucher. I was told ny a luthier though that they are inconcistent in tone. so you really have to try a lot and ind one that really speaks to you


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Mr Norman Boucher was the dad. War kinda broke between brothers so Norman was sold, now each brother as his how shop. 

Guitar Boucher and Guitar Richard. Both can make good instruments, but as EL34POWER said, inconsisitent quality wise and a bit over price when compared to other makers.


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

You guys are right.... Boucher guitars are AWESOME... but the price are high for good quality model. I've try some of them in store. Great sound. We see more and more artist playing those in show. There is a wave about Boucher guitar. They are quality guitar for sure, but they are standard easthetic nothing exceptional !!!
exemple... Michel Rivard, Zachary Richard, etc etc etc....


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Bon Jour mon ami*

Hey Millenium I have never had the chance to try one out here on the Westcoast, so you think they may be to much money for the guitar you are getting, its funny how guitar prices have been creeping upwards and no one has said a thing about it lately, but I guess thats how things go these days,later my friend.Ship


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

From my point of view... Boucher guitar are good guitars, but you can get a better deal for your bucks... way over pricy !! I've try cheaper price guitars that sound as good as Boucher... But it's like everything, sometime you pay higher price for th ebrand name or reputation or the offer and demand market !


----------

